# Denon DCT R1 Ending soon!



## status (Jun 18, 2015)

Hey all!

I have a DENON DCT R1 for sale, great condition fully working.

I also have pioneer PIONEER DEX-P01.

Clarion DRX9255

And some more great stuff.

If you have any questions or you need something in particular just let me know!


----------



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

Do you still have the denon dct-r1 unit, and does it a tune to US frequency ranges for the AM and FM?


----------



## status (Jun 18, 2015)

At the ment i dont have it, but I can get one if you need it.

What i do have is mcintosh MX406, MPM4000, MC420


----------



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

How much will the unit cost? What I would like to do is to get the US model and convert the JPY model to us frequencies. I really like the unit, and would like the radio to work.
Let me know
REGARDS:

Jeff Priddy


----------



## g7ignition (Oct 12, 2010)

jeffp said:


> How much will the unit cost? What I would like to do is to get the US model and convert the JPY model to us frequencies. I really like the unit, and would like the radio to work.
> Let me know
> REGARDS:
> 
> Jeff Priddy


Jeff,throw down your R1 and buy DRX9255 instead of it.
It will shock you how much times it is better than non-multibit R1 (it is 1-bit DAC)!


----------

